# Beer belly?



## bellyboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Would you classify this as a beer belly? Cause man I do love that beer.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know, but it certainly looks good on you! It's nice how it "wraps around" your torso.


----------



## missaf (Oct 16, 2005)

I've always thought of beer bellies as being firmer, always full of yeast and carbs to speak. You, however, have a wonderful start to a sag that does seem to wrap around like Charisa says


----------



## Leftwing63 (Oct 16, 2005)

missaf said:


> I've always thought of beer bellies as being firmer, always full of yeast and carbs to speak. You, however, have a wonderful start to a sag that does seem to wrap around like Charisa says


I want a start to a sag  lol


----------



## Charisa (Oct 16, 2005)

missaf said:


> I've always thought of beer bellies as being firmer, always full of yeast and carbs to speak. You, however, have a wonderful start to a sag that does seem to wrap around like Charisa says




Yeah, there are otherwise skinny guys that have a small hard beer belly - yours looks much more inviting, soft and chubby and yes, you are getting a very handsome beginning overhang. Looks more like a foodbaby than a beer belly  . But if the beer is helping your personal growth, by all means keep it up...


----------



## Leftwing63 (Oct 16, 2005)

where at in chi town charisa


----------



## Alexandria (Oct 16, 2005)

I would say it's a little better than a beer belly...

beer bellies are normally hard and no fun, where as yours looks far more inviting.


----------



## cokenpepsirthesame (Dec 9, 2005)

I heard that a beer belly is created when the "fats" are behind the abdominal muscles and the abs are pushed out. It seems to make sense, but i didn't really understand it.


----------

